
Ask HN: What do you do after you finish your work during a sprint? - notinreallife
I&#x27;m a remote worker and I have a heavy guilt when I don&#x27;t do anything after I complete all my sprint work.  It&#x27;s actually happening right now - we have a full day of &quot;spring planning&quot;, but since I am shifted in time zones, not physically in the office, and free of real work, I feel guilty just using this day as a day of leisure.<p>Is it fair to start on the next sprint&#x27;s work?
======
onion2k
I work on a side project that's designed to improve the projects we work on.

I strongly believe everyone (literally everyone, including support and admin
staff) should have side projects that are aligned with the future goals of the
business they work in. It doesn't need to be code; it could be developing
better processes to improve the way things are done, to document _everything_
, to automate away boring things, to test other people's projects, to just
learn something useful, whatever. If you have a side project then you're never
left doing nothing and you have a sense of being a more integral part of the
company culture.

------
gjvc
go to the gym for a couple of hours and wear out your muscles, and let your
mind rest.

